# Wasserblock für meine Grakas



## Niko5662 (26. Oktober 2014)

*Wasserblock für meine Grakas*

Hallo Community,

Ich brauche eure hilfe. 
Ich besitze eine GTX 780 Jetstream von Palit und eine GTX 780 OC von Zotac (model: ZT-70205-10P).
Jetzt weiß ich nicht welche Wasserblöcke ich benötige, welche Pumpe interessant wäre und welche Tubes gut sind.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Niko


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wasserblock für meine Grakas*

GPU Block: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » Alle VGA-Kühler » EK Water Blocks EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Acetal

Pumpe: z.B. Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version | Eheim 1046/48 | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Schlauch je nach Größe z.B. von Alphacool, Masterkleer oder Primochill


----------



## Niko5662 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wasserblock für meine Grakas*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort . 

Jetzt noch eine Frage: Passt der Block auf Beide Grakas???

Mfg Niko


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wasserblock für meine Grakas*

1. Falsches unterforum.... -.-

2. ob beide das selbe Layout haben kannst du dir damit beantworten CoolingConfigurator.com

3. ich glaube nicht das der empfohlene 780ti Kühler auf die jetstream passt. (der passt nur auf die zotac)


schläuche würd ich dir als 11/8 oder wahlweise als 16/10 empfehlen.. die haben den besten biegeradius

[edit] Jetstream wäre diese Kühler http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-jetstream-acetal-nickel.html


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wasserblock für meine Grakas*



Niko5662 schrieb:


> Jetzt noch eine Frage: Passt der Block auf Beide Grakas???


 
Nein, für die Jetstream brauchts den hier: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » Alle VGA-Kühler » EK Water Blocks EK-FC780 GTX Jetstream - Acetal+Nickel


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wasserblock für meine Grakas*

Als Pumpe eher diese hier - http://mobile.caseking.de/item/574150552d303135

Bei den Tubes rate ich dir von Masterkleer ab. Aber sonst sollten die Anderen passen.

Welches Case nutzt du?


----------



## Joselman (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wasserblock für meine Grakas*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Als Pumpe eher diese hier - Laing Original-Pumpe DDC-1T - 12 Volt - Caseking


 
Dann aber mit einem anderen Deckel.


----------



## Niko5662 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wasserblock für meine Grakas*

Ich benutze ein C70 von Corsair


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wasserblock für meine Grakas*

Dann nimm 16/10er. Der Rest (außer 13/10er) sieht verloren aus weil der Schlauch zu dünn ist.


----------

